# Zecke am Schwanz



## Keule666 (25. Mai 2007)

Was macht ihr wenn ihr dort ne Zecke habt?? Selbst OP zu hause oder doch lieber zum Artzt??|kopfkrat|uhoh:





Eure Keule


----------



## bennie (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wenn ihr dort ne Zecke habt?? Selbst OP zu hause oder doch lieber zum Artzt??|kopfkrat|uhoh:



hast du? |supergri


----------



## Elwood (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Nur bei dem Gedanken bekomm ich schon Schmerzen!:c

Kenn jemanden der hatte mal eine am Glockenspiel, ist zum Arzt wurde betäubt und dann mit dem Skalpel rausgeschnitten autsch. 

MFG


----------



## Trophybass2008 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

|supergri|supergrigeh zum Arzt!!bevor nicht der rest weg ist:m


----------



## esox_105 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

... |muahah:... |sagnix


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

War ja klar: Kaum geht es unter die Gürtellinie, wird im Minutentakt geantwortet. :q:q:q Achja- zum Arzt.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Schneid ihn ab


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Arme Sau!!!!|jump:#r


----------



## Big Rolly (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Schneid ihn ab




Wozu denn ?? Fällt in 4 Wochen von alleine ab  :vik:


Sorry Keule, aber wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.

Das übernehmen die Angelkollegen :vik:


----------



## esox_105 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

... mach für die Zukunft ein Flohhalsband drum, daß hält auch Zecken fern ... :q :q :q


----------



## nordman (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

ich find die frage sehr berechtigt. ich hab selbst schon so oft zecken gehabt, unter anderem auch am pillermann und am sack.

schmerzen bereitet das natuerlich nicht, denn zecken injizieren ja ein betæubungsmittel in die einstichstelle, das ist ja das fiese.

mit pinzette am kopf greifen und raus damit, je schneller, desto besser. zum arzt brauchst du erst, wenn sich um die stichstelle eine deutliche røtung bildet.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Du arme Sau!!!:q
Da hilft nur eins!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kLoXAlhAgA8

Ab zum Arzt oder ins Krankenhaus!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Jetzt mal im Ernst, ab zum Arzt und nach 6 Wochen einen Borelliosetiter machen lassen. Je nachdem woher du kommst ist auch eine FSME-Schutzimpfung angeraten. Für alle die jetzt schreien, dass das überflüssig ist, kann ich nur sagen das beides verdammt unangenehm ist.

Enzephalitis hat den Vorteil, dass man davon vielleicht irgendwann nix mehr merkt.

Uli


----------



## Trophybass2008 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

|stolz:#rRecht hat er!!


----------



## nordman (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, ab zum Arzt und nach 6 Wochen einen Borelliosetiter machen lassen. Je nachdem woher du kommst ist auch eine FSME-Schutzimpfung angeraten. Für alle die jetzt schreien, dass das überflüssig ist, kann ich nur sagen das beides verdammt unangenehm ist.
> 
> Enzephalitis hat den Vorteil, dass man davon vielleicht irgendwann nix mehr merkt.
> 
> Uli



kommt drauf an, wo er sich das eingehandelt hat. fsme ist nur lokal verbreitet, borreliose gibts ueberall, wo es zecken gibt (und kann man sich auch ganz anders einhandeln, durch unreine wunden zum beispiel). borrheliose kann man aber mit antibiotika behandeln, wenn die ersten symptome auftreten.


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Muss ich ez ganz ehrlich sagen, hat ich auch schon...! Is zwar schn zig Jahre her, aber naja...! Hab sie damals selbst raus und die Stelle halt desinfiziert und fertig...! 

Die tage hab ich mir ne Zecke aus der linke Wade raus und des Mistvieh war scheinbar irgendwo im größten Dreck rumgekrabbelt...! Auf jeden Fall hat sich meine Wade total entzündet und ich bin scho die ganze Woche krank geschrieben...!

Also, so schnell wie möglich raus (Arzt denk ich nicht, das de unbedingt musst, je nachdem wie groß oder klein die Zecke halt is) und dann desinfizieren und beobachten...! Zur Not musste dann die Tage halt doch ma zum Doc...!

Viel Glück auf jeden Fall...!

Ach ja, zum Blut nehmen muss ich nächste Woche auch noch, wegen Boreliose-Zeugs, also unterschätz des Vieh net...!!!


----------



## slowhand (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Wenn Du sie nicht selber mit einem Lötkolben oder einem gezielten Hammerschlag zur Strecke bringen willst, dann auf jeden Fall zum Arzt. Sollte eigentlich eine harmlose Angelegenheit sein, die sehen sowas jeden Tag! Du hoffentlich nicht. Ein paar Tipps bekommt man hier: http://www.zecken.de/


----------



## Dennert (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Schneid ihn ab


 

loooool

Wenn Du die Zecke rausbekommst, muß Dir irgendwer das Gift raussaugen (wie bei ner Schlange):vik:

Aber nicht das Du danach nur noch nackt Angeln gehst (in der Hoffnung, dass sich nochmal eine festmacht)


----------



## mlkzander (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Dennert schrieb:


> loooool
> 
> Wenn Du die Zecke rausbekommst, muß Dir irgendwer das Gift raussaugen (wie bei ner Schlange):vik:
> 
> Aber nicht das Du danach nur noch nackt Angeln gehst (in der Hoffnung, dass sich nochmal eine festmacht)


 

looooooool
der ist gut


----------



## Keule666 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Mensch ich rede doch die ganze Zeit von meinen Pferden. Die haben Zecken am Schwanz.#c:m




Ne, ist schon wieder raus. Sogar mit Kopf.
Werde Montag mal zum Onkel Doctor.|uhoh: 



Eure Keule


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Lies mal bitte die ersten fünf Worte der zweiten Zeile meines Zitates. Erst nach 6 Wochen ist Borreliose nachweisbar, so dass wenn der Titer positiv ist, natürlich sofort mit einer Antibiotikabehandlung begonnen werden wird.

Aber ich denke, dass den Rest am besten sein Hausarzt beurteilt.

Uli


----------



## Trophybass2008 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

looool


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

loooool


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Wobei das Ansteckungsrisiko unabhängig vom Bissplatz der Zecke ist. Ich würde die Stelle beobachten (tut man ja ohnehin ). Sofern die Stelle recht bald abheilt und keine Wanderröte entsteht muss man nicht unbedingt zum Arzt. Sicherheit hat man aber nur durch nen Test.


----------



## jan_h (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Ich hatte in meinem Leben schon sehr sehr viele Zecken. Ich hatte sogar mal eine am Sack. Hab sie entfernt und anschließend einen Arzt aufgesucht. Nix passiert, funktionert noch alles einwandfrei....


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



> ... mach für die Zukunft ein Flohhalsband drum, daß hält auch Zecken fern ... :q :q :q


 
Hab ne viel bessere Idee: Klicken und mitsingen... :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Boah, ich schmeiß mich weg! Volltreffer, das Thema!!! Aber im ernst, ich hatte da auch schon solche Viecher sitzen, und schön ist das wirklich nicht! Die nisten sich halt gern in solchen Gebieten ein (Dödel, Sack, Kimme etc), da kannste nichts machen. Erfahrungsgemäß hilft eines am besten (bitte nicht lachen...): Regelmäßig zum Rasierer greifen und "da unten" mal ordentlich Kahlschlag machen. Dann findet man(n) die Biester besser. Es sollen sich auch schon Leute "PARAL" in die Hose gesprüht haben, mit verheerenden Folgen. Dann doch lieber WILKINSON... Lieber keine Haare am Sack als Hirn kaputt...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Montag gleich zum Arzt gehen ist ´ne gute Idee. Ich würd´s
aber Dienstag machen, da ist die Praxis wieder offen, da Montag noch Pfingsten ist.

Aber eine Sache nicht vergessen. Du mußt bei der Anmeldung
in der Praxis dieser niedlichen, süßen und äußerst hübschen
jungen Sprechstundenhilfe genau sagen, was Dein Problem ist.
Nicht dass die da noch ´ne Fehldiagnose machen....:q:q:q:q

In diesem Sinne alles Gute für Dienstag und "halt die Ohren steif " ..........

Fozziebär


----------



## walfischfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Einfach nur gut.:vik::vik:


----------



## Karsten01 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Aber eine Sache nicht vergessen. Du mußt bei der Anmeldung
> in der Praxis dieser niedlichen, süßen und äußerst hübschen
> jungen Sprechstundenhilfe genau sagen, was Dein Problem ist.
> Nicht dass die da noch ´ne Fehldiagnose machen...:q:q:q
> ...



Genau das ist es:m:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Mario563 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Montag gleich zum Arzt gehen ist ´ne gute Idee. Ich würd´s
> aber Dienstag machen, da ist die Praxis wieder offen, da Montag noch Pfingsten ist.
> 
> Aber eine Sache nicht vergessen. Du mußt bei der Anmeldung
> ...


Wird mit dem Alter von 14 Jahren nicht unbedingt zum Problem werden


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Nicht zum Arzt, lieber zur Ärztin!
Meine das ganz im Ernst, würde mich nie von einem Kerl da anfassen lassen.

Mein Kumpel hat sich mal beim Hängerlösen einen grossen Wurmhaken durch die Jeans in sein Geschirr vollreingeschossen , mit Widerhaken schön versenkt.
Das Ganze also Jeans und Geschirr dann natürlich unlösbar zusammengetackert, weil Jeansstoff zereisst man ja nicht mal eben so.

War interessant wie die junge Ärztin im Krankenhaus dass alles so feinsäuberlich wieder mit dem Skalpell auseinander gepfriemelt hat.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## roland rautenberg (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Hi  bitte geh so schnell wie möglich zum arzt nicht erst abwarten bis sich was tut. der arzt kann dir eine spritze geben damit es gar nicht erst ernst wird.
eine arbeitskollegin von mir hat einen zeckenbiss ignoriert und war für ne lange zeit ziemlich ******** dran. will dir aber keine angst machen. und ich denke mal die stelle  hat der arzt auch schon oft genug gesehen und es braucht dir auch nicht peinlich sein.
mfg und gute besserung  Roland


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

zeig mal nen Bild ... so kann ich das nicht beurteilen ... #c


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Jahresboardferkel im Voraus für den Titel !!!!!! |jump:


----------



## hannes (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nicht zum Arzt, lieber zur Ärztin!
> Meine das ganz im Ernst, würde mich nie von einem Kerl da anfassen lassen.
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat sich mal beim Hängerlösen einen grossen Wurmhaken durch die Jeans in sein Geschirr vollreingeschossen , mit Widerhaken schön versenkt.
> ...




DIE Story iss KLASSE - lange nicht mehr so gegröhlt |jump:

aua..aua..mein Bauch |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Das schlimmste ist das stimmt!


----------



## Karsten01 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zeig mal nen Bild ... so kann ich das nicht beurteilen ... #c


Ich wollts nur nicht schreiben


----------



## DrFeelBetter (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Hallo @ all,

mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie die Zecke dahingekommen

ist....fg....aber stelle ich mir schon ziemlich mies vor....aber da 

kenn ich einen guten Witz....

5 Pimmel treffen sich....sagt der eine zum anderen....geh mal

5 Bier holen, du stehst gerade.....:m:vik::m

Das mußte jetzt einfach sein...sooorrrrryyyy

mfg

Doc


----------



## Karsten01 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Alles anstellerei.

Einfach mit nen dicken Knüppel solange draufhauen bis sie von selbst los lässt. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## pike1984 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Pferdeschwanz, jaja. Ponyschwanz hätt zum Angeben auch gereicht|supergri#h.


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

14 Jahre, Keule666 als Nick und dann noch so´nen Thread mit so einem so aussagekräftigen Titel.....#r#r 

Aber, Keule666, Spaß beiseite.......Kleiner Tipp unter Männern  #6#6
Wenn Du das nächste Mal Zeckenbesuch auf Deinem Ding hast, garnicht lange fackeln und runter mit der Zecke. Denn die Viecher haben eine saublöde Eigenart.... die saugen Blut. Und zwar nicht an Deinem kleinen Finger, sondern da, wo sie gerade sitzen, also auf Deinem Ding. Und wenn diese gemeine Zecke so viel Blut raussaugt, dass da irgendwann nicht mehr genügend für Dein Ding drin ist, dann kann es Dir irgendwann passieren, dass Dein Ding nicht mehr so funktioniert, wie das manchmal sein sollte .  Ist wie bei einem Automotor.  Wenn da kein Benzin drin ist, bewegt sich da garnichts mehr.... (ups, 14....also gut, Rollermotor)........:m:m

 Schöne Grüße
Fozziebär


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

boah ich schrei mich weg!!! der kleine hat nen orden verdient da werden wir noch lange im board wat zu lachen haben!!!|schild-g


----------



## addy123 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Jo, der Thröööd ist der BESTE seid LANGEM!:vik::m

Aber Spass beiseite, denke an die Pupertät des Pferdes!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Pferdeschwanz, jaja. Ponyschwanz hätt zum Angeben auch gereicht|supergri#h.



:m:mder ist echt geil

Wirklich bester thread siet langem|supergri#h


----------



## esox_105 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Pferdeschwanz, jaja. Ponyschwanz hätt zum Angeben auch gereicht|supergri#h.


 

... ja ja, den Mann den sie Pferd nannten ... :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Lieber keine Haare am Sack als Hirn kaputt...














Darf ich das bei Gelegenheit zitieren? Denn die Gelegenheit wird es doch recht schnell wieder mal geben... |supergri


----------



## Keule666 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Mache mir eher gedanken über den Artzt. Soll angeblich vom anderen Ufer kommen.|kopfkrat#c




Eure Keule


----------



## pike1984 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Hatte das selbe Problem übrigens auch mal. Hab ihn mit der Pinzette rausgezogen. Da war zwar dann 2,3 Tage ein roter Punkt aber fit fühl ich mich bis heute noch:m.


----------



## Keule666 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

#hbin garnicht 14 |rolleyes




Eure Keule


----------



## pike1984 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Nicht falsch verstehen: Habe keinen schwulen Arzt-glaub ich zumindest. Mein Problem war das ürsprüngliche des Threaderöffners.


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@Keule666 , ich darf eigendlich keine trolle füttern.

aber ob der Arzt Schwul ist kann dir egal sein. Meinste er sieht sowas wie dein bestes stück zum ersten mal?


----------



## esox_105 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem übrigens auch mal. Hab ihn mit der Pinzette rausgezogen. Da war zwar dann 2,3 Tage ein roter Punkt aber fit fühl ich mich bis heute noch:m.


 

... wen hast Du mit der Pinzette rausgezogen |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Stimmt, Michael.

Du bist Jahrgang 1979. Ändere mal die Altersangabe.
Aber trotzdem, der Thread hat was. Und ich glaube, Du bekommst trotzdem noch genügend Tipps hier um die Ohren....

Gruß
Fozziebär.


----------



## GoliaTH (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

gibts nix im fernsehen ?


----------



## Keule666 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@Lachsy Kann sein das der schon andere Kaliber zwischen den Lungenflügeln hatte, aber denke nur ein wenig das er vorsichtig sein sollte bei der Untersuchung.

@Fozziebär  Woher weißt du das??


Eure Keule


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem übrigens auch mal. Hab *ihn* mit der Pinzette rausgezogen. Da war zwar dann 2,3 Tage ein roter Punkt aber fit fühl ich mich bis heute noch:m.















Das wird ja immer besser hier... - öööh? TATÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAA???


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Super Thema und dazu witzig gemacht, da kann man endlich mal Aufklärung betreiben, die auch behalten wird. 

Wichtig, die Zecke möglichst schnell, spätestens nach 12 Stunden, entfernen. Hierzu den Kopf der Zecke mit einer Pinzette packen und rausziehen oder von der o. g. Ärztin oder Krankenschwester rausziehen lassen. Drehen ist nicht erforderlich. 

Stelle beobachten. Wenn sich nach ein paar Tagen keine Rötung, so ca. 2 Euro-Stück groß, bildet, sollte alles gut gegangen sein. Die Rötung sieht übrigens aus wie ein Ring, innen normale Hautfarbe und der Ring wächst nach außen. Die Rötung zeigt übrigens den Kampf der eigenen Abwehrstoffe gegen die Borrelien an.

Warum sind die 12 Stunden so wichtig? Die Zecke ist ja eigentlich nicht an dem Blut sondern an den Blutkörperchen interessiert. Es dauert ungefähr 12 Stunden, bis der Verdauungsapparat der Zecke voll. In diesem Verdauungsorgan sitzen übrigens die Borrelien. Wenn das Organ voll ist, ist die Zecke bestrebt, den unnützen Ballast, sprich alles, was nicht Blutkörperchen heißt, los zu werden und "kotzt" :vden "Ballast" in die Blutbahnen des Wirtes zurück und saugt weiter. 

Dies ist übrigens der Moment, bei dem die Infektion erfolgt.

Ich habe erst diese Woche einen Vortrag zu diesem Thema gehört und das Fazit war, Borreliose ist nicht heilbar. Sie ist durch die Antibiotika Gaben nicht mehr vernünftig nachweisbar und die Borrelien nisten sich im Laufe der Zeit in den Zellkernen des Körpers ein und zeigen sich nur noch unter "falscher Flagge", sprich, es werden andere Krankheiten diagnostiziert, weil ja die Borrelien im Labor nicht mehr nachgewiesen werden können. 

Soviel zum Bangemachen. 

Glückwunsch übrigens zu dem Thema :vik:

Das ist ja besser als Matrosen am Mast oder Angeln mit Filzläusen #6


----------



## pike1984 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wen hast Du mit der Pinzette rausgezogen |kopfkrat ?



Oh, da hat sich wohl meine bayrische Herkunft bemerkbar gemacht: ihn= den Zeck. Für dich: sie= die Zecke

Sorry!


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



GoliaTH schrieb:


> gibts nix im fernsehen ?



Doch, Schwarzwaldklinik |rolleyes

Professor Brinkmann behandelt Zecken am Schwanz :vik:


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@Keule666

Tja Michael, Schwaben waren schon immer pfiffige Leute.
Bauen die schönsten Autos im Lande (Mercedes, Porsche), haben die besten Fußballer (YES, DIE ROTEN !!!!!!!!), sprechen eine Sprache, die in der Urform mindestens 80 % der deutschen Bevölkerung nicht versteht (only for Insider), usw. usw.....
das Schwabenländle wird ja nicht umsonst als der "Wilde Süden" bezeichnet...

Da ist es doch für ´nen Schwaben kein Problem, das rauszukriegen.

Gruß
Fozziebär


----------



## Keule666 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Hatten wir schon mal was zusammen? |kopfkrat


Eine Zecke trifft die andere, die eine ist vollgefressen, die andere abgemagert und erkältet. Fragt die Fette: "Was ist denn mit dir los?" Die zweite klagt: "Ich habe mich im Bart eines Motorradfahrers eingenistet - aber der Fahrtwind, ich mußte mich immer festhalten und bin auch noch erkältet." Darauf die erste: "Ich geb Dir mal einen Tip - dort im Lokal versteckst du dich und wartest bis heute nacht. Zu vorgerückter Stunde krabbelst du am Stuhl hoch, ins Höschen hinein und da kannst du dich mal richtig sattessen." Nach einer Woche treffen sich die zwei wieder, die eine fett, die andere noch magerer. Fragt die erste: "Warum hast du meinen Rat nicht befolgt?" "Hab ich doch. Ich hab mich im unterm Rock eingenistet, mich vollgefressen, bin dann eingeschlafen und als ich wieder wach wurde, war ich wieder im Bart von dem Motorradfahrer... 




Eure Keule


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Mann, was wurde denn hier losgetreten...

Und alles nur wegen ´ner Zecke an des Mannes bestem Stück...#c

Ich habe aber selten so gelacht! Wie gesagt, rasiert euch fleißig, dann nehmt ihr den Tierchen das Nistmaterial... Hat auch noch andere Vorzüge...|supergri


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Hat was, muß ich mir merken.

Ach so... Michael, hast PN....

Gruß
Fozziebär


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Keule rohrt sie halt alle... :q


----------



## k1ng (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

mach mal ein Bild


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Genau, Bilder müssen her, sofort! Zur genauen Diagnose des parasitären Genitalproblems...


----------



## esox_105 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

... um die Zecke los zu werden, kann man(n) auch einen natürlichen Fressfeind auf das Tierchen ansetzen ... :m

... nur sollte man(n) dann aufpassen, daß der eigene Wurm auch ins Beuteschema passen könnte ... :q


----------



## andre23 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

...hej such dir die richtige frau....und du hast nie wieder ein problem....


----------



## esox_105 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...hej such dir die richtige frau....und du hast nie wieder ein problem....


 

... meistens fangen dann die Probleme erst richtig an ...


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Oder vielleicht kannst Du daraus die Zukunft lesen lassen, versuch es mal hier: http://www.astrogenital.de :q


----------



## Keule666 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Der Fettpenis sieht ja grausam aus! :q:q



Eure Keule


----------



## fantazia (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

hatte selber mal nee zecke an den klöten.also ich hab die selber entfernt.


----------



## esox_105 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Der Fettpenis sieht ja grausam aus! :q:q
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule


 

... und wenn die Zecke noch länger dran bleibt, sieht sie bald genauso aus ... :m :q


----------



## Keule666 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

|wavey:Ist ja schon längst ab das Mistvieh.
Habe mich grade als Blutpenisträger ertappt.:q:q



Eure Keule


----------



## nExX (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

lol geiles Thema..hatt au auch mal einen voll an der Kuppe, rausziehn ist da kein spaß mehr! und vorallem dann dass desinfizieren |gutenach  

noja da ich einen hund hab, hatt ich schon immer relativ viel mit zecken zu tun, hab auch so assoziale borellien in mir! das problem ist, dass man die nie ganz wegbekommt! und es sein kann, dass die borellien trotz einer antibiotika behandlung nach ca. 3 jahren wieder voll da sind!


----------



## Bullfrog (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Der Fettpenis sieht ja grausam aus! :q:q
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule



da haste recht ^^ :q:q:q:q|scardie:


----------



## HOX (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Servus,
ich hatte vor 2 Tage so ein Mistvieh am Glockenspiel.
Ab ins Krankenhaus, damit auch alles sicher raus kommt...dachte ich.

Der erste Arzt hat ziemlich verzweifelt versucht das Vieh mit ner Zeckenzange zu lösen, was allerdings nicht möglich war.
Also Splitterpinzette ausgepackt und weiter gings...nach 10 Minuten standen dann 2 Ärzte, 1 junge Ärztin und 2 Schwestern um mich und mein bestes Stück herum und berieten, wie man den das verbliebene Beinchen, welches der feinmechanisch etwas untalentierte Arzt in der Wunde hatte stecken lassen, entfernen könne.

Die Lösung des Problems hatte schließlich, wie konnte es auch anderst sein, die junge und durchaus nett anzusehende Ärztin, welche sich dann mit zarten Fingern und einer KANÜLE ans Werk machte.
Kurz gesagt bohrte sie mit dem Ding solang in der mittlerweile entstandenen Wunde herum, bis das Beinchen draußen war.

Bis jetzt gehts mir gut.

Lg HOX


----------



## Maaartins (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Und wie geht es jetzt der Ärztin?? #c


----------



## M4STERM4X (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

da hat unser pferdeliebender BLB-Außendienstler ja ein interessantes thema eröffnet....:q

selten hat man beim lesen im anglerboard so geschmunzelt^^


mfg max:m


----------



## AK_894 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:Boor ich kann nicht mehr ich lach mich noch tot:q:q:q:q:q:q:q 
 Super Thema. Zecke am Schwanz |schild-g :q|supergri


----------



## HOX (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Maaartins schrieb:


> Und wie geht es jetzt der Ärztin?? #c


 
Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich von ihrem Lebensgefährten getrennt, weil sie nach diesem  kolosalen Erlebnis nach Größerem strebt.....


----------



## zanderzahn (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

...jetzt mal hosen runter...

schöne *******, hatte auch mal son ding am gebimmel

...hilft nix, ab damit (pinzette, aber immer schön vorsichtig, nicht abreißen!!!) und dann auf jeden fall die stelle beobachten (bei entzündung oder rötung um die stelle : SOFORT ZUM ARZT und sagen was da war!!!

euer hirn wirds euch in ein paar jahren danken....:vik:


----------



## Baddy89 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Mensch ich rede doch die ganze Zeit von meinen Pferden. Die haben Zecken am Schwanz.#c:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, im Schweif hängt sich keine Zecke fest, wäre auch total ungefährlich.

Naja, wir 2 sind aber die letzten Romantiker und werden vom Großteil nicht verstanden...bei dir war es die "Zecke am Schwanz", bei mir "Meine Rute stinkt"...jaja, so is das


----------



## LAC (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Hallo,
man soll da nicht mit scherzen ich würde frau doctor aufsuchen auch wenn du sie schon entfernt hast - das schlimme kommt später ohne dass du es merkst und wenn, dann treten wirklich probleme auf.

Manch einer merkt es nicht, ist jedoch überrascht, da freude aufkam, da sie vollgesaugt sich am richtigen platz festgesetzt hat.

Eine desinfektion schüzt nicht gegen einer übertragung der krankheit - da müssen starke sachen aufgefahren werden. 

Wünsche dir, dass du alles wieder im griff bekommst


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

Kann dir da meine "Haus-"Ärztin wärmstens ans Herz legen.







Die hat mir bei solch kniffligen Dingen schon öfters geholfen. :q 
Sie hat aber wirklich alles im Griff.#h


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@ShogunZ
Macht nen sehr seriösen Eindruck Deine Ärztin.
Behandelt die auch Kassenpatienten?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



HOX schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Die Lösung des Problems hatte schließlich, wie konnte es auch anderst sein, die junge und durchaus nett anzusehende Ärztin, welche sich dann mit zarten Fingern und einer KANÜLE ans Werk machte.
> Kurz gesagt bohrte sie mit dem Ding solang in der mittlerweile entstandenen Wunde herum, bis das Beinchen draußen war.
> ...


 
DANN WEISS ICH JA, WIE DER NÄCHSTE TRÖÖT AUSSEHEN WIRD!

ÄRZTIN AM ....... WIE WERD ICH SIE LOS- ICH KANN LANGSAM NICHT MEHR!

DAS DING WIRD LANGSAM ZU  EINEM ZWEITEN TOILETTEN TRÖÖT !

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:GRÖÖÖÖL! LACH! FEIER!


----------



## Keule666 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@Baddy89  Hast du echt Pferde??
Ich nämlich nicht. 


Eure Keule


----------



## mariophh (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nicht zum Arzt, lieber zur Ärztin!
> Meine das ganz im Ernst, würde mich nie von einem Kerl da anfassen lassen.
> 
> ...
> ...



nicht von einem männlichen Arzt da anfassen lassen, aber dabei zugucken wie nem Kumpel ein Haken aus dem Dödel operiert wird??? Äääähmmm...


----------



## ShogunZ (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@Pikepauly: Sie behandelt natürlich KEINE Kassenpatienten - bei dir macht sie allerdings ne Ausnahme


----------



## Re-FLeX (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

ist voll kacke sowas ich hatte auch eine am sack .. hab ich selbst rausgeholt...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... mach für die Zukunft ein Flohhalsband drum, daß hält auch Zecken fern ... :q :q :q


 
#6#6#6|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:!!!
aber gehe kieber zum Doc...


----------



## alex4 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@ Re-Flex: echt super Hintergrundmusik, auch wenn sie nich dazu passt habt ihr in eurem Video #6 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhJRUCWzb8U) Ansonsten wärs natürlich noch bisschen ausbaufähig, aber man fängt ja klein an 

Gruß Alex #h


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

@ pikepauli
ich glaube du hast recht, sie behandelt nur kassenpatienten - sie sieht aus wie eine von der schnellen truppe 


@ShogunZ - ich hoffe ja nicht, du bist zu kurz gekommen.

:vik:


----------



## gründler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zecke am Schwanz*

|laola:Ich kann nicht mehr lol,mir kommen schon die tränen.


----------

